# Confessions................... this way



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

*Ok, own up, what have you done lately *

*My first confession for the day, is I've been credit what's nameing*    
        

*2nd I didn't stick to my 14 day detox, so just* 
​


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

3rd confession of the day, I've been doing more credit what's naming      

couldn't sleep, had to do something


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

My confession is i had 2 bags of crisps last nite when i have been trying to be really good on my diet!!

Kate xx


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

I make faces whilst putting on my mascara,    
don't know why, not sure if it helps,
but it's something I do


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I was really naughty the other day and had sea food at the Italian when I don't think I should have 

T xx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

My confession is.....................

after being woken up by our neighbours lovely music at 2.15am we purposly set our house alarm off at 7.30am and let it ring for 20mins    

HOPE IT WOKE THEM UP


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

♥ Angels ♥ said:


> My confession is.....................
> 
> after being woken up by our neighbours lovely music at 2.15am we purposly set our house alarm off at 7.30am and let it ring for 20mins
> 
> HOPE IT WOKE THEM UP


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

My confession is .................
DH has been drinking decaf coffee for about a month - he has no idea and i have to hide the jar in the bottom of the bin - you see he recons he don't like decaf   anyway it's not about liking things its about getting your swimmers healthy


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

♥ Angels ♥ said:


> My confession is.....................
> 
> after being woken up by our neighbours lovely music at 2.15am we purposly set our house alarm off at 7.30am and let it ring for 20mins
> 
> HOPE IT WOKE THEM UP


LOL nice one!!!!



freespirit. said:


> My confession is .................
> DH has been drinking decaf coffee for about a month - he has no idea and i have to hide the jar in the bottom of the bin - you see he recons he don't like decaf  anyway it's not about liking things its about getting your swimmers healthy


SHOCK!!!! But nice one as well!! I hate that when people say they dont like a certain own brand or something so u swap the packaging over and they still dont notice!

Ok i have another confession - the housing lady came round the other day as i have complained about my neighbours and their dog that next door are not meant to have and she is going round on wednesday for an inspection which they dont know about and is telling them they have to get rid of the dog (good coz it barks all the time as its left outside all the time) and woke me up at 6am this morning GRRRR!! Anyway at the moment the bloke next door is outside sweating his guts off building the dog a kennel...ooooppss!

Kate xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

freespirit. said:


> My confession is .................
> DH has been drinking decaf coffee for about a month - he has no idea and i have to hide the jar in the bottom of the bin - you see he recons he don't like decaf  anyway it's not about liking things its about getting your swimmers healthy


And then when he has been really awful to you, you suddenly want to replace it with that Rocket Fuel Expresso  and watch him hanging off the celing !!!

T xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

**Tashja** said:


> freespirit. said:
> 
> 
> > My confession is .................
> ...




Nice one though Free.

Nice one too Kate. Let us know how that goes on Wednesday, won't you. 

Angels  Good one too.

I have from today decided to park my car outside on the road rather than on the drive. My reason for doing this? because the kids over the road use my front garden as a football pitch and I'm sick of it. Admittedly it's just a hardstanding for a car or two but not the point really. If they actually asked permission to use it I'd gladly say yes but it's the cheek of just standing right under my window on my property booting their ball against my wall occasionally bouncing it off the car or the window.  
I've told them no kicking the ball when there's cars out there but they don't listen and I'm fed up with it. So from now on I'm parking the car right across my drive in the middle of their "pitch" and I've told them if they kcik the ball I won't be responsible for what happens to it. Does that make me a meany kill joy, I wonder? 

C~x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

i picked something up in a shop today dropped it broke it + then picked it up + put it back  wpouldnt care the silly bint on the counter wasnt paying attention cos she should have made me pay for it


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

cleg said:


> i picked something up in a shop today dropped it broke it + then picked it up + put it back  wpouldnt care the silly bint on the counter wasnt paying attention cos she should have made me pay for it


       
    



♥ Angels ♥ said:


> My confession is.....................
> 
> after being woken up by our neighbours lovely music at 2.15am we purposly set our house alarm off at 7.30am and let it ring for 20mins
> 
> HOPE IT WOKE THEM UP


Excellent      



freespirit. said:


> My confession is .................
> DH has been drinking decaf coffee for about a month - he has no idea and i have to hide the jar in the bottom of the bin - you see he recons he don't like decaf  anyway it's not about liking things its about getting your swimmers healthy


     Free Makes me proud to be a woman,



> Ok i have another confession - the housing lady came round the other day as i have complained about my neighbours and their dog that next door are not meant to have and she is going round on wednesday for an inspection which they dont know about and is telling them they have to get rid of the dog (good coz it barks all the time as its left outside all the time) and woke me up at 6am this morning GRRRR!! Anyway at the moment the bloke next door is outside sweating his guts off building the dog a kennel...ooooppss!


*Kate* don't feel guilty, 
bet he only wanted the tan, it's been peeing down and the dog hasn't had a kennel
will you stay in to watch though           

My confession is today, I'm taking a friend to her hospital to have a check up
they've been a real pig and she's just had a m/c, was over 10 weeks, bless   
and they were nasty to her 
They haven't treated her with much respect, my AF is really playing up
so I'm going with guns blazeing, being on the deffence,
I always use honey first to get what I want, but if they don't look after her today 
well I may have a row   
so watch out for the local news      
that is a joke, I don't do that

They thought baby may be eptopic, but did a scan a few weeks back, but last week they told her 
her hcg levels had gone up, but they didn't scan her, poor thing

So please keep your fingers crossed they show some compassion, 
so I don't get cross and stamp my feet     

love to all
MC xxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

♥ Angels ♥ said:


> My confession is.....................
> after being woken up by our neighbours lovely music at 2.15am we purposly set our house alarm off at 7.30am and let it ring for 20mins
> HOPE IT WOKE THEM UP


Em ~ You go girl   

My confession is I told DH that I wasn't sat on the sunbed all day yesterday


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

MC me and DH are off on wednesday so yes i will be watching to see what happens!!

Kate xx


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Confession: I've done   all today so far.  Only been dressed for two hours, just had some lunch   and A hasn't had his as he woke up late, had his breakfast very late and then decided to go back to sleep as I was making his lunch    Now have to rush around like a loon catching up before DH comes home


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

*Kate*, get a few nibbles ready to watch   

Well ladies the confession did me good, they were ok with her
it's amazing the attitude, oh "well just go and try for another baby if you want!"
I said to the women, can you please just reassure her that's it's nothing she's done

She must have thought I was talking from another planet.
But good news, friend is ok, tested neg, so that's a little help, 
she's so worried there's something wrong with her and she's to blame 

Was glad I was with her

*Superstar*, you're baby's picture is gorgeous. 
Don't go over doing things if your not supposed to, I know it's hard to look at mess, 
but your more important
so take it easy

love and hugs
MC xxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Maria Christina said:


> *Kate*, get a few nibbles ready to watch


Good idea!! Well done MC!


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

My confession of the day is DP has just mentioned he would fancy a bit of   and I have told him I have a major headache   total cliche I know but DD has worn me out today.


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

emsy25 said:


> My confession of the day is DP has just mentioned he would fancy a bit of  and I have told him I have a major headache  total cliche I know but DD has worn me out today.


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

emsy25 said:


> My confession of the day is DP has just mentioned he would fancy a bit of  and I have told him I have a major headache  total cliche I know but DD has worn me out today.


so your DH didn't read the report that  actually help get rid of a headache  
(SSSSHHHHhhhhh, I won't tell him)


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Kate today's the day








enjoy and take good care

I'm thinking of opening the sealed letter the scan lady did for me yesterday,
if I do open it will I worry more, will I understand it ??
she said something about my right tube being blocked or something 
and that despite it being my day 6, I still have a huge bleed to come 
Fantastic   
Am worrying anyway, think the bigger bleed must be on it's way 
feel poop
and a bit tearful, so who knows what will happen to me !

Shall I open it or shall I be good, 
I don't go back and see Mr Trew till the 29th August
which means I won't have the op till the beginning of Sept, at the earliest
which means I won't be able to have another go till Nov
which means I'll have another year of not having a baby


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

MC dont open it hun!

Yes i think today is the day and hope they come down on them like a tonne of bricks as he feckin well woke me up at 7am building the rest of the dog kennel!! GRRRR!!

Oh and my confession today is when i took the dog to the garden last nite the lovely neighbours had thrown their rubbish in my garden and i knew it was them (typical travellers) so i picked all the rubbish up and lobbed it back into their garden - what great satisfaction!

Kate xx


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Kate thanks honey   haven't opened it yet

what happened yesterday, did anyone turn up, and good for you for chucking the rubbish back in

it's so bad, to do that isn't it

My confession for today, is i feel all doom and gloom, am in lots of pain, and feel like my time is running out 
so need a good boot up the butt 
AF is still here  so that doesn't help, 8 days so far, and the scan said more to come 
When will my body be back to normal 
have to go to Wembley again today, I picked up the wrong sort of present the other day
my back, shoulder is poop, wanted to say NO I'm in agony
but couldn't so will go, not even suppose to be taking my drugs for the pain 
but might have to tonight


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

MC cheer up hun 

No one turned up yesterday so maybe its next week then!!

Kate xx


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

OK ladies, I've tried counting to 10 after crying     

it hasn't worked, so I'm going to get crossed with someone, if I get chucked off, nice knowing you
but really, some people only see to the end of their nose, and are so selfish

am so upset and cross, I just can't believe this pm someone sent me   


Am too soft, I know, haven't done anything yet,


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

MC -   sorry you're feeling   

My confession - I've spent the last few hours on here when I should be working. 

Kate - do you have a phone that takes video images? You could record the neighbours being told off about their dog  so we can all watch it too


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Cath that's a fantastic idea

I'm okish thanks


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Cath no i dont have that on my phone hun! Mite get the video camera out though!

Kate xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

confession today hmmm well i done naff awl at work  what a shame ey 

xxx


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

cleg said:


> confession today hmmm well i done naff awl at work  what a shame ey
> 
> xxx
> 
> ...


----------

